# Afresa - inhaled insulin drug - USA Application



## Vanessa (Mar 18, 2009)

Thought this might be of interest to insulin users

http://www.pharmatimes.com/WorldNews/article.aspx?id=15497&src=EWorldNews


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Mar 18, 2009)

oo so there is an actual inhaler that u can get ??


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 19, 2009)

If it's anything like the exubra (sp?) that they stopped making then I wouldn't touch it with a bargepole. I would be concerned with the long term safety.

It's interesting that they are still going down this route, I'm not sure there is a huge demand for it. Although if it really peaks in that quick time it would be good.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 19, 2009)

I can see the attraction of needle-free insulin to people who are truly needle-phobic, but often fears are based on ideas of injections based on intramuscular immunisations / vaccinations. As well as concerns about long term safety, I'd also be interested to know how bulky the adminstration equipment is - from what I can remember of Exubera, it was much more bulky than a pen kit.


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 19, 2009)

Copepod said:


> I can see the attraction of needle-free insulin to people who are truly needle-phobic, but often fears are based on ideas of injections based on intramuscular immunisations / vaccinations. As well as concerns about long term safety, I'd also be interested to know how bulky the adminstration equipment is - from what I can remember of Exubera, it was much more bulky than a pen kit.



yes it was huge! and you could only do certain combinations so the dosing wasn't as accurate as injected insulin.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Mar 19, 2009)

yh i thought they werent goin ahead with an inhaler.

thank the lord for insulin injections, where would we be without them lol

not here anyway probs.


----------

